# 2nd sandbar



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I always here about all the fish being out past the second sand bar. First, what is considered the second sand bar and how can I get my bait out their?? Thanks for the help is advanced


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Kayak your bait out, about 400 feet.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a (non technical) term for the longshore sandbar that roughly parallels the coastal beach about 100 yards out from the shoreline.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Second Sandbar*

Anyone with the proper equipment and technique can cast to, and over, the second sandbar.

Sometimes; the fish are even closer. C2


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

that area was absolutely loaded with slimy little catfish yesterday.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbsup:


Pier#r said:


> That's a (non technical) term for the longshore sandbar that roughly parallels the coastal beach about 100 yards out from the shoreline.


Thank you I always wondered that my self, learning new things every day on this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

Can I wade out past that first trough and stand on second bar and cast?


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

You sure can but most of the time the beach break will kill u and kill ur reel... find a spot off beach where the second bar is pretty close and Wade out and throw as far as you can and walk it back in to shore... set drag pretty loose and wait...have had a lot of success this way with cut mullet and Carolina rig


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Or learn to pendulum cast a 12-15ft rod and get it well over the bar and never get your feet wet...


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Where are you guys getting your cut mullet from? Can you get them within cast net reach of the beach? Im at my condo in Topsl, right by sandestin. Im fishing right out their by the beach. I can never see any mullet nor any skippies or blues. Do i need to go to the baytown warf pier and cast net their for mullet?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Hot spots has mullet most of the time.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

startzc said:


> Hot spots has mullet most of the time.


What is hot spots?


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> Or learn to pendulum cast a 12-15ft rod and get it well over the bar and never get your feet wet...


This
Or I whip cast with my 10' rod and can make it out past the second bar also but I lose some leaders casting that way so I don't do it unless its to rough to wade out


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Blazerz65 said:


> What is hot spots?


Hot spots bait and tackle in gulf breeze, once you cross the 3 mile bridge coming from pcola


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Got some big pompano bites today just inside the first sandbar. No long range cast required. Lost a huge one when I had fought in close (I could see it). It turned and ran away from the shore and broke the line. Poor guy was left carrying a two ounce pyramid and a pompano rig.
Almost immediately got a hit on the second pole. Successfully landed that one. Nice 13". Will try to post a pic later


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Second Bar*

Pompano aren't always at the Second Bar!

I have caught them when they were coming into knee-deep water to 'snatch' sand fleas. 

I use a jig as a locator to check all depths from beyond the second bar to the wash. C2


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Charlie2 said:


> Pompano aren't always at the Second Bar!
> 
> I have caught them when they were coming into knee-deep water to 'snatch' sand fleas.
> 
> I use a jig as a locator to check all depths from beyond the second bar to the wash. C2



this is true. 

think about it this way. what are you using for bait? sand fleas. where do you find them? close to shore. now why would i relocate my bait to another, deeper, further area than where i found them and know the fish feed on them?  try an ultra light set up with 4 or 6lb mono (freshwater trout rod) #4 mosquito hooks, 1/2oz slider weight and throw a flea about 30ft out. i've caught all my whiting that way.


----------

